
Perl 6 Cookbook kickstarter campaign - vgy7ujm
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/596128605/perl-6-cookbook
======
vgy7ujm
What if there also was an effort to make Perl 6 faster than Perl 5 (and PHP 7
etc.), and to make it super easy to deploy (think golang binaries), best of
breed tooling etc.

Possible result: Perl reputation rescued, community unites, once again rule
the world.

------
jmnicolas
Honest question, I am wondering why would someone learn Perl today ?

~~~
vgy7ujm
Perl 6: Like any other new fun language (elixir etc etc..), lots of innovation
happening.

Perl 5: Still rules if you want a unixy language.

